# Night classes are way better than AM



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

So I have 3 classes, (9AM-10AM), (2PM-3:50PM), then another (5PM-6:15PM)...

I so recommend PM classes, less people there, everyone's tired and seem more friendly, it's more calm and peaceful, and when you get home your so relieved and you feel like you've accomplished a lot. idk that's how I am so I totally recommend night classes over am.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I liked AM classes because I woke up early and got all my classes done with and I could study in the afternoon and watch my favorite shows on TV in the evening.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

So true!!! Night classes are definitely better!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I prefer afternoon or evening classes. In the morning everyone is more intense. The evening classes have more older students or working students.

I also prefer classes that meet once a week. You get it over with in one shot and less worrying about if some homework assignment is due. The worst classes are the ones that meet 3 times a week. 50 minutes is not enough time and by the time the teacher is warmed up and giving a good lecture the class is over.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Wait a second - do you get a choice when your at university!??!?!?!?

I had no Idea!!!

I want night classes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Brasilia said:


> Wait a second - do you get a choice when your at university!??!?!?!?
> 
> I had no Idea!!!
> 
> I want night classes!!!!!!!!!


Well, yeah. They usually have a few sections for each class. Some only have 2 sections but others have many sections.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Since I work during the day, pm classes are really my only option. But yea I do notice the atmosphere is a little more laid back during pm classes. Also it's easier to find parking during the late afternoon.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I like afternoons


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I still shudder over 8 a.m. physics lectures though it left afternoons for labs and nights for beer.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I like the AM classes, it lets me get that crap out of the way so I can enjoy the rest of my day.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

The earliest I could take a class and function was at 10am. I scheduled my classes from 10am-2pm, so I could have the rest of the day to do whatever. It makes sleep a lot better too as I can choose to sleep as late as 2am and still get enough sleep. 

My best class was a night class at 6pm-8:30pm twice a week. It was public speaking (hardmode with SA) but I thoroughly enjoyed it because of the hours.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I like afternoon classes the best.

Night classes, I am usually stuck with a bunch of old people.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> I like afternoon classes the best.
> 
> Night classes, I am usually stuck with a bunch of old people.


lol thats true One took a night class it was mostly older people which wasn't so bad.


----------



## oceanlife (Aug 20, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> I like afternoon classes the best.
> 
> Night classes, I am usually stuck with a bunch of old people.


But you are 29. I'm 30 and I feel like an old person during my morning classes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've only taken one night class where there were more than 5 people over age 35. That was an intermediate Spanish class. It was kind of cute though. Everyone was really into it. They weren't taking the class cause they had to or it was for their major. They really wanted to learn and were quite enthusiastic about Spanish.


----------



## oceanlife (Aug 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I've only taken one night class where there were more than 5 people over age 35. That was an intermediate Spanish class. It was kind of cute though. Everyone was really into it. They weren't taking the class cause they had to or it was for their major. They really wanted to learn and were quite enthusiastic about Spanish.


Awe, that's so adorable. Older people trying to learn Spanish.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

haha...yeah i do feel like i wasted my day at college during night classes but it's like meh i wouldn't be doing anything for the day anyways.. xD


----------



## fishpie (Sep 28, 2012)

I just love how the university gives us so much flexibility in planning our timetable. My classes are mostly scheduled in the mornings. I'm hardly awake then, to be honest. But just like some of you, I want to get it over and done with for the day and then I'm allowed the rest of the day to do my own work. I'm okay with later classes if they don't end at six. Going home at 6pm is just a nightmare (on the public transport) where I come from.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

oceanlife said:


> But you are 29. I'm 30 and I feel like an old person during my morning classes.


You are from napa? I'm from petaluma (but in san diego now for school). Do you go to sonoma state? I just transferred out of there.


----------



## xoblackwidowx7 (Aug 10, 2012)

I guess night is okay but I like morning cus I can get it out of way for my day and not having to worry going back to school. heck, im currently taking night only cus I have no other option.:-/ it can be drag but the plus side is there is alot of space and its less impacted.


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

Agree. Night classes are better but I don't have a car so It takes me an hour to get back home, which would be around 11 PM.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Am I the only one who was at school all day, regardless of when her classes were?


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> Am I the only one who was at school all day, regardless of when her classes were?


woah you stay there the whole day? why!!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmmm, I prefer morning classes. I'm actually awake. I generally wake up early anyway so I figure I may as well get my classes out of the way. But I have classes all day for two days a week this term and as the day drags on, I get tired and I'm always bleary-eyed by my afternoon classes.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Openyoureyes said:


> woah you stay there the whole day? why!!


To study and do homework and write papers and stuff? I also had two jobs on campus. I was there 8-10 hours a day every day.


----------

